# Droid X Grandfathered Unlimited Data



## ahorner (Oct 17, 2011)

So as everyone knows, VZW is trying their hardest to get rid of unlimited data. I know the X is a great phone, but I just played with a Razr last night and I think I fell in love. I also found out that my town does have 4G, and 10mbs+ down on a phone is amazing. So here is my question. I am grandfathered in to the unlimited data package. If I buy a used Droid Razr somewhere, and switch it in place of my X, will I be able to keep the unlimited data on the 4G network? I called *611 and asked a few days ago and they said I would have to switch to a 2GB package, but I think the rep thought I was buying a subsidized phone through VZW. I also had a friend tell me that I would be able to keep unlimited data, and the only way VZW could get me into a 2GB plan would be for me to buy a new subsidized phone. Thoughts?


----------



## dx5150 (Jun 15, 2011)

I upgraded my Droid X to a Galaxy SIII this past Saturday and the guy told me over the phone that if I wanted the discounted price on the phone I had to switch to the 2gb plan which was the same price as my current unlimited plan. If I wanted to keep my unlimited plan then I would have to buy the phone at retail without extending my contract.

Thinking this over I went to my verizon account and started to purchase the phone online and saw that it let me keep my unlimited plan. So I went to the verizon store I called and met with the salesman I spoke to and told him that online I didn't have to change my data plan and if he could do the same I'd buy the phone.

Needless to say his jaw dropped when I signed a new 2 year agreement and kept my unlimited data and off I went in less than 15 minutes with a new phone. So it appears that what we heard before is true, as long as you are upgrading a current account on a current line than we can keep our unlimited data but if you add a new line or create a new account then an unlimted data plan is not an option. Try buying the phone online like I did and see what it does and then order it or go to the store and let them hook you up and be surprised or maybe just put up a good act, who knows.


----------



## ahorner (Oct 17, 2011)

Well I would try that, but I'm not my account holder. I don't want to be locked into VZW when (not if) they try and pull some more stupid crap, so I'm just going to by used. I figure why not, when I could probably look for a bit and find a Razr for around $250. Thanks for the help. Unlimited 4G + tethering =


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

ahorner said:


> So as everyone knows, VZW is trying their hardest to get rid of unlimited data. I know the X is a great phone, but I just played with a Razr last night and I think I fell in love. I also found out that my town does have 4G, and 10mbs+ down on a phone is amazing. So here is my question. I am grandfathered in to the unlimited data package. If I buy a used Droid Razr somewhere, and switch it in place of my X, will I be able to keep the unlimited data on the 4G network? I called *611 and asked a few days ago and they said I would have to switch to a 2GB package, but I think the rep thought I was buying a subsidized phone through VZW. I also had a friend tell me that I would be able to keep unlimited data, and the only way VZW could get me into a 2GB plan would be for me to buy a new subsidized phone. Thoughts?


I believe the grandfathering ended in late June, now if you upgrade you will have to be on the new plan.


----------



## ahorner (Oct 17, 2011)

Waffleninja said:


> I believe the grandfathering ended in late June, now if you upgrade you will have to be on the new plan.


Not upgrading (like buying a new phone through Verizon, getting locked into a 2yr contract), just buying a used phone and activating it in place of mine. It just so happens that the phone I am buying has 4G.


----------



## 8064r7 (Dec 8, 2011)

With VZW in North America you will only have to lose your unlimited data plans if you upgrade with a discounted phone. If you bring in a cdma phone you bought elsewhere or buy a phone from big red at full price you will not be required for the time being to change your data plan. The share everything plan at least for the rest of 2012 only is required if you accept a discounted device rate with your reactivation/continuation of service with another 2 yr contract.


----------



## dx5150 (Jun 15, 2011)

Guess I got lucky then. I used my upgrade from May of this year. So I upgraded my phone, got the discount for $169 plus the $30 upgrade fee and kept my unlimited data plan. My line is the second line on my account along with my wifes, though we do have her name as the main account holder since her work qualifies us for a discount that makes a big difference. My data plan is $23 and change a month for unlimited on my S3, no complaints.


----------



## razgriz8426 (Dec 10, 2011)

I've kinda searched around, but it's hard to get a specific answer, so from the OP or anyone: I have an unlimited plan on a Droid X (3G, obviously). If I purchase a 4G phone used (not through verizon) and activate it on my line, yes I understand that I won't have to change my plan, but will I have access to the 4G network?


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

8064r7 said:


> With VZW in North America you will only have to lose your unlimited data plans if you upgrade with a discounted phone. If you bring in a cdma phone you bought elsewhere or buy a phone from big red at full price you will not be required for the time being to change your data plan. The share everything plan at least for the rest of 2012 only is required if you accept a discounted device rate with your reactivation/continuation of service with another 2 yr contract.


Your answer was right in this post here.


----------

